# Stock Photos



## Devor (Oct 11, 2013)

Mostly off topic to the community, would somebody be willing to recommend a good site for stock photos?  I especially would like to find one that's good with objects like weapons or quills that I could manipulate in photoshop and combine with other things.

I've been looking, and it seems like there's a lot of them with very similar images.  I'm having trouble sorting out which sites are better or why, and I'm not going to buy credits or a subscription with more than one.

Does anyone have any experience with this?  Are there any recommendations?


----------



## deilaitha (Oct 12, 2013)

I was going to send you a picture of a can of chicken broth...but then I read your post.


----------



## Devor (Oct 12, 2013)

deilaitha said:


> I was going to send you a picture of a can of chicken broth...but then I read your post.



No, it's not really modern art I need . . . . . .
:Laugh:


----------



## Sanctified (Oct 15, 2013)

Have you checked out Getty Images? I've used it professionally, and it's the standard in the media industry. They have everything. The only difficulty might be pricing, so if you check it out I'd recommend looking for a personal/student subscription.


----------



## Motley (Oct 15, 2013)

There are quite a few public domain ones that might have what you need:

The Leading Source Of Free Stock Photos - stock.xchng
Free Stock Photos at freerangestock.com - Totally Free Stock Photography and Textures!
Morguefile.com free stock photos
free stock photos | openphoto.net
Free Stock Photos | Stockvault.net - Free Photos - Free Images

For paid stock, I go to Stock Photography Images Royalty Free at Can Stock Photo first, as it's often cheaper than the others.


----------

